
PC cooling specialist Zalman goes bankrupt due to fraud - Robadob
http://www.geek.com/chips/pc-cooling-specialist-zalman-goes-bankrupt-due-to-fraud-1608736/
======
PhantomGremlin
Wow, this isn't some penny-ante thing. From the article:

    
    
       [Zalman executives] have apparently spent the
       last five years producing fraudulent documentation
       ... inflated sales figures ...
       By increasing sales and exports Park and his
       associates were able to secure bank loans
       totaling $2.98 billion
    

Who knew that building CPU cooling products could be so lucrative? Why does a
company like that need to borrow even 1/10 that amount of money? Don't bankers
do "due diligence" any more? There's probably a lot more to this story.

